# Scaffold



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

I had to put my foot down with this one.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 1, 2011)

You put a whole foot down on that thing??!! You are brave . . .


----------



## rshuey (Jul 1, 2011)

"It's fine holmes, we careful"


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

tigerlooseice, you find the most amazing things!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alora (Jul 1, 2011)

BS.

I believe this pic was posted somewhere on this forum about a year or so ago.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 1, 2011)

Still fun to look at even if it is old. Keep em coming. This forum needs more pictures IMO.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally know at least 3 people that have claimed to see the same scaffolding. The owner's of it must tour the country with it.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2011)

wrong spot


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> BS.I believe this pic was posted somewhere on this forum about a year or so ago.


It has been longer than that.  At the beginning of the forum and I can't remember what pictures I posted back then.

I'll try not to repeat myself.


----------



## Mule (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about repeating yourself. We tend to forget about old pictures.... well I do anyway!

Bring em on!!!!!


----------



## FredK (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't have put my foot on it.  Your a brave guy.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 2, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I had to put my foot down with this one.


Just another Carpenter Habitat. Perfectly legal, if you're wearing a harness.

Bill


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 1, 2011)

Give them a break you know what pump jacks cost?

WTF. Really, saved to my computer so I can tell my guys we have a new rule. DO NOT DO THIS WHEN I LEAVE FOR COFFEE!


----------

